# 3 year old female shepherd



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

saw this posted on my yahoo page, Mollie a 3 year old shepherd in los angeles ca, id a4670287, I don't know how to paste the page here, perhaps someone more knowledgeable can. she seems to be on borrowed time.:help:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Couldn't pull up some of the other sites.

Molly @ Shelter Me


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

:bump: 

If I was closer I would grab her, she reminds me of my female and seems to be a really good girl.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

is this new jersey ?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

no California, she looked so sad in that dog pen


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

sorry i looked again after i posted and california.


----------

